# Lionhead x NZ Rabbits



## silver_penny (Feb 22, 2008)

I just went to pick up my other two rabbits, both NZ. My bf went with me and he told me I just had to buy one of the NZ x Lionhead. It was absolutely adorable! So we got that one and we also purchased a regular lionhead. Three week ago I had 0 rabbits. I am now up to five, with one of them preggers!:sing:


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the cross? That isn't a breed I would have thought about crossing with a LH!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Uhh, yeah. I want to see this too! Pretty please?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I just hope the Lionhead was the daddy.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

pics now and after its all grown up please:banana02:


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

MaggieJ said:


> I just hope the Lionhead was the daddy.


Yeah, I thought the same thing! Cuz that would have had to have been some BIG lionhead doe! Although, I got one back when I first started that was huge, but even she wasn't NZ huge!


----------



## silver_penny (Feb 22, 2008)

:crossfingers: I hope this works  This is a picture of the NZ x LH, Lucy Lou. She's the white one. The other one is a NZ buck we named Thumper. They are only a day or two apart and the NZ is considerably bigger than the cross. You can also see the cross developing a little beard, as well as her ears being shorter. Cuteness to the extreme!


----------



## silver_penny (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that yes, it was the buck that was LH.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i would have guessed the brown rabbit to be the Lionhead mix, but hey i guess anything is possible, 
we had a Lion head doe and crossed her with a Holland Lop, they were some funny lookin rabbits, healicopter ears and a beard run amuck,


----------

